

Tuning LAMP systems, Part 3: Tuning your MySQL server - wave
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-tune-lamp-3.html

======
carlos
.. and very good too the Part 1 and 2:

Part 1: Understanding the LAMP architecture

Part 2: Part 2: Optimizing Apache and PHP

~~~
wave
Here is all of the articles about tuning LAMP systems:

<http://fuseurl.com/94>

